# Bead board



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What are people's thoughts on using "bead board" in lofts? This is the paneling like sheets that I believe is made of some kind of plastic that is used around tubs and other bathroom walls. 

I am wondering about using it on the walls, and maybe flooring??


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I haven't used it in a loft but have used for walls in dog kennels. It holds up well and is easy to clean. Not sure it would hold up to scraping though if it was used on the floor.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking of using shavings, needles, etc over the board. Glad to hear it would work for the walls. Expensive?


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

Never mind. I was thinking of a different product, fiberglass wall panels, which have lots of nicknames. These panels are 4x8 and run about $30-35 each. They will not mold, mildew or rot though. Only down side is rough surface to them.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually, those might be what I was thinking of. Thanks for the info. Anybody have any other thoughts about either product?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like bead board and have considered putting it on my loft walls. Wouldn't use it on the floor though. I would use the wood stuff though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Is'nt beadboard the paneling with the grooves in it?.. That is what we were calling it when my house was being built, it is all in my bathrooms and kitchen and laundry room. I can not imagine it in a loft situation. the grooves in the wood would be hard to keep from getting buildup where bad things can hide..IMO. here is what I call beadboard:

http://elitetrimworks.com/skin1/images/gallery/bead_board/bb_2006/new_BB2_showroom.jpg


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. I looked it up and there are actually several products called bead board. Some, like your example, are actually made from wood and are decorative. There are other products made for use in shower stalls, that are made of plastic or fiberglass(as JasoninMN mentioned). I am not sure of the right name but I am asking about the plastic, fiberglass, or maybe even plexiglass 4x8 sheets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes that is beadboard. I can see what you are saying about the cracks in it, but I don't have all that much wall space, as the windows are so large, and I can wash the walls near the perches where it would get dirty. I do that anyway. The thing is that I stupidly listened to the guy who built it about not painting the walls. It's that rough OSB board (I think it's called). And it's hard to clean. I would like to cover it with something I could paint before installing, that would look good, and be able to wash.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> Thanks. I looked it up and there are actually several products called bead board. Some, like your example, are actually made from wood and are decorative. There are other products made for use in shower stalls, that are made of plastic or fiberglass(as JasoninMN mentioned). I am not sure of the right name but I am asking about the plastic, fiberglass, or maybe even plexiglass 4x8 sheets.


I would not use it on a floor, dropping are or can get slick on plastic and it would not be pleasant to slip on the floor of a pigeon loft..lol.. not fun at all..lol.. for the walls it may be an easy clean. try one piece and see how it goes. Im thinking of fiberglass wall panels for showers.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not sure you could paint the surface of the product I'm thinking of. Don't know if the paint would stick to it, especially if you scrub it during cleaning. I may be calling it bead board incorrectly but the surface is on the rougher side, actually looking like it is finished in tiny beads. Spiritwings, you paint a really horrific picture about using the product on the floor.YUK!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> I'm not sure you could paint the surface of the product I'm thinking of. Don't know if the paint would stick to it, especially if you scrub it during cleaning. I may be calling it bead board incorrectly but the surface is on the rougher side, actually looking like it is finished in tiny beads. Spiritwings, you paint a really horrific picture about using the product on the floor.YUK!



lol.. yeah I thought you would like that..lol.. I guess Iam not really sure what the exact product you are talking about..can you find it at lowes or homedepot? do you have a link to the product?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey is it this stuff?

http://www.menards.com/main/paint/p...-plastic-wall-and-ceiling-panel/p-1626278.htm


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I haven't gone to any stores yet, but the more I think about it, the more I'm sure it must be the fiberglass panels. I will be rebuilding this spring and have been reading all the great posts here getting ideas before actually going out to look. You know how it is, never go grocery shopping when you're hungry. I'm afraid I'd go way over budget without a plan, and set ideas on what I want


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> hey is it this stuff?
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/paint/p...-plastic-wall-and-ceiling-panel/p-1626278.htm


Sure looks like it. And it's even colored. The product I've seen in use has all been white. Thank you.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

In used the bathroom fiberglass/plastic panels in my old loft. I put the beaded side down and used the flat surface for easier cleaning. I just wipe it off with a damp rag.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> In used the bathroom fiberglass/plastic panels in my old loft. I put the beaded side down and used the flat surface for easier cleaning. I just wipe it off with a damp rag.


That looks great,


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for showing that it can be used effectively, and look really nice at the same time. Is it easy to work with?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

almondman said:


> Thanks for showing that it can be used effectively, and look really nice at the same time. Is it easy to work with?


Yes, I just glued it on with construction adhesive. I did rough up the back first with a sander and course sand paper because the front has a gloss coat on it.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That sounds like the stuff I was asking about. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

It's called FRP fiberglass reinforced plastic. It can be painted with Fusion Paint. Fusion spray paint melts into the plastic.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Isn't beadboard the paneling with the grooves in it?.. That is what we were calling it when my house was being built,


Yeah, that confused me too...in carpentry/building trade, Bead Board is wood grooved panelling.

Almond, as others have stated it'd probably be appropriate (talking the plastic panel version you were referring to)...it's durable and it cleans up well. And apparently others are using it


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry all, my bad. Thanks for the posts. Have a chance to buy some at reduced price. It was described to me as "that bathroom wall stuff". Wasn't sure it would stand up to manure, hard scrubbing.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its tough like fiberglass. I have it on the floor too. One winter the birds dumped the waterer and it froze solid. I had to take an aluminum flat barn shovel to scrape it off and it never hurt the plastic


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's why folks use it as a cheap alternative to tile surround. It sure ain't as attractive, but it lasts for a long time.....and I suppose Pigeons don't find it disagreeable, aesthetically


----------

